# 3 1/2 " Mossberg 835



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

As an owner of one of these, it tickled me yesterday when I saw this picture on Facebook. I have only shot mine twice also, and have vowed to never shoot 3 1/2" in it again unless some kind of monster is actually attacking me and I feel that I face certain death unless I fire it. I remember the first time I shot it and thought oh my God I just broke my cheek bone ,while simultaneously thinking oh crap my shoulder might be broke too. After about 15 - 20 minutes later I convinced myself that I was alright and that maybe it was my fault that the gun had almost broke my face. I thought maybe I tucked in a little too tight on it and had left a little too much slack in the shoulder. So I set up another turkey head target and decided to try one of the other 3 1/2" loads that I had bought. Settled in and fired , ! Though I never got it x-rayed I'm pretty sure that that one broke my face. My shoulder actually had every detail of the butt plate bruised into my shoulder like a tattoo. That was 9 years ago and I haven't shot it since ! So here's the picture that pretty much sums up my opinion of the 835.








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Damn that makes me cringe.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Owwww


----------



## dublittle (Jan 21, 2016)

While turkey hunting with mine, I shot a coyote in the face at about 30 feet. I was using 3 1/2 inch number 5s. He wasn't dead so I went up to him and without thinking, holding the gun like a pistol in one hand, I shot him again. The recoil drove the trigger guard back into my middle finger so hard I think it almost broke the finger. It was sore a long time.

I shot a couple of boxes of shells on a goose hunt out in Tx and came home black and blue from the center of my chest to my elbow. I bought a good recoil pad for it and now use it only as a turkey gun. It is a heavy lug through the woods for an ol man but it sure carries a punch (both ways). I once killed two turkeys with one shot with it.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

What you want fer it????


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

The 835 carries a mean punch but I wish I could have found some 3 1/2 inch buckshot back when I dog hunted. I like using mine for dove hunting also.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

I usually use the 3" rounds for duck hunting but accidentally grabbed a box of 3.5" last season. You can certainly tell a difference


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

I posted that pic yesterday on facebook myself lol. I have had one for years and the kick is no joke. I borrowed it from a friend originally and shot a hog on escambia, knocked me completely out of the treestand haha. Luckily I killed the hog and eventually bought the gun from him. It's my go to Turkey gun


----------

